
Probably my biggest mistake - frankdenbow
http://shanereiser.com/probably-my-biggest-mistake/
======
chriscampbell
has anyone else left a startup "to early"?

~~~
cheesylard
Yeah. I got an internship at an app search startup but decided to go to
college instead of continuing to work there. I regret it every day.

